
The Star Wars C64 Demo by Censor Design [video] - erickhill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eLGXM-wgPM
======
eindiran
Can someone who knows a bit more about this explain what this is?

~~~
erickhill
The video demonstrates what a team coded on a 30 year old computer - the
Commodore 64. It was done on a machine that - back in the 1980s - competed
against monochrome PCs with 2 inch burping speakers. And the PCs won. But the
C64 could do things as seen in the video. The demo was coded this year.

